
Pledgecamp Selected as Initial Service Partner of Klaytn - crypticoverload
https://medium.com/pledgecamp/breaking-news-pledgecamp-selected-as-initial-service-partner-of-klaytn-aa85ae707a59
======
AliaksandrH
would be curious to see what was the main reason behind this partnership

